# Eclipse: Vorgaben fuer Setter und Getter



## Marcello (3. Dez 2005)

Hi,

habe die Hilfe in Eclipse nun wohl komplett durch und bin trotzdem nicht fündig geworden.

Gibt es in Eclipse eine Möglichkeit die Getter- und Settervorgaben zu ändern?

Also nicht was in den Methoden steht, sondern zum Beispiel den Namen des Getters bzw. Setter.

Und Schablonen finde ich nur Vorgaben zur Einstellug des Bodys der Methoden.

Hoffe es gibt eine Möglichkeit,

danke schonmal!


----------



## foobar (3. Dez 2005)

Guck mal in den Einstellungen unter Java Code Style => Code Templates.

BTW im Dialog generate Getter and Setters ist auch ein Hinweis auf diesen Konfigurationsdialog.


----------



## Marcello (3. Dez 2005)

Das hatte ich schon gefunden und da kann man ja nur den Body ändern, das ist ja mein eigentliches Problem.

Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## foobar (3. Dez 2005)

Was willst du denn ändern? Und vorallem warum?
Es gibt doch Konventionen wie Getter/Setter auszusehen haben an die man sich auch halten sollte.


----------



## Marcello (3. Dez 2005)

Also ändern will ich den Namen fuer Getter und Setter, weil ich für meine Aufgaben Programme mit deutschen Namen schreiben muss. Außerdem die Formatierung der Getter/Setter:
z.B.
liefereX()
{

}

statt:
liefereX() {
}

Denn wenn ich das alles wieder ändern muss, kann ich die auch gleich selber schreiben, ist bloß sehr aufwändig.


----------



## Lim_Dul (3. Dez 2005)

Das solltest du unter Preferences/Java/Code Style/Formatter einstellen können.

Allerdings sind die Klammern am Ende der Zeile und nicht in der nächsten Zeile bei Java in den Coding Conventions von Sun festgeschrieben (Siehe: http://java.sun.com/docs/codeconv/html/CodeConventions.doc6.html#15395).

Dies ist zwar kein Zwang, es auch so zu machen, aber es erleichtert andern Leuten das Lesen deiner Programme.


----------



## Marcello (3. Dez 2005)

Hm ja danke, dass mit den Klammern hab ich jetzt geändert.
Das heisst wohl man kann den Namen nicht aendern.

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------

